# If I live in the USA



## skel1977 (Jan 13, 2016)

what are the risks of having something shipped from europe or canada? I think ill try musclebond but am scared cops will show up at my door


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't buy gear from a website.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Don't buy gear from a website.



^^^^^^enough said !!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2016)

It's breaking the law

Behave..mate!


----------



## mickems (Jan 13, 2016)

skel1977 said:


> what are the risks of having something shipped from europe or canada? I think ill try musclebond but am scared cops will show up at my door



the risk is just what you said, cops will show up at your door.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have ordered from many different websites international and domestic before I found a solid private lab.  Some of the websites had great gear and some had bunk gear but never had any cops knocking on my door.  Maybe luck maybe not but from everything I've learned if they do find out what's inside your package they send you a seizure letter. On The seizure letter  it will give you a choice to claim your items in the package or two let them dispose of it.  Best option is to do nothing at all about it and always deny deny deny if asked. I personally never worry about anything like that  now if you are getting lots and lots of powders in the mail I would probably be a little more concerned.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd bet more people than not have used a website at some point in their juicing life. There is risk, whether you choose to take it or not is up to you.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't live in the US I'm a gook!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 14, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> I don't live in the US I'm a gook!



Now your pp size makes sense. And now I know why you could see out of your old gimp mask. Slanty eyed fuk.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 14, 2016)

same. went thru hours shopping gear behind my computer trying to find legit source. just nice polite seizure notices have been the extent of my negative results. but at some point or another id bet we all had that paranoid feeling checking in the po box lol


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Jan 15, 2016)

You'll get a seizure notice
No visits
You'll have 30 days to get a dr script to claim it
Remember it's not a narc.
I know alpha pharma meds do reship free tho


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 15, 2016)

Websites are a big NO NO.
 legit domestics source right here. Cheapest you will find. From the USA just like you. Freebies with every order

-BG-


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 16, 2016)

You'll get the hint when you go bye bye

First one to make this clown red , eat it Jol


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

skel1977 said:


> what are the risks of having something shipped from europe or canada? I think ill try musclebond but am scared cops will show up at my door



they do not care about a few vials, years ago I had shipped all the time. two times it was seized like 5 vials, just got the letter from customs. 
here in afghanistan guys were getting vials from pharmacy all the time and taking a few home each time on vacation or end of the duty with no problems


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 17, 2016)

Why would you order from Europe or Canada when there's plenty of labs available in the USA?


----------

